# Blaupunkt Bremen SQR 49 won't take code after long storage



## cact34r (Nov 23, 2009)

I picked up a really nice Bremen SQR 49 that was in storage and hasn't been powered in many years. It was a good price so I took a chance as the seller couldn't verify that it worked and had no way to test. I've powered it up on the bench but it won't accept the code that was written on the case and confirmed to be correct based on the serial number from a code generator service. It boots up to 4 dashes so it requires a 60minute power on before I can enter the code, but when I do and press seek down it reverts back to 4 dashes for 60 minutes. I'm wondering now if it's possible the onboard memory has lost the code.

I'm going to look for a repair service to see if I can have the security removed - has anyone had any experience with this or know of a way to read or bypass the code that's in the circuitry?


----------

